# [User-Review] Xilence SPS XP550 CS R3



## GxGamer (28. Mai 2010)

*Review des Netzteils Xilence SPS XP550 CS R3*



Danksagung
Vielen Dank an Xilence, welche das Netzteil für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1. Impressionen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*2. Verpackungsinhalt:*


Das Netzteil
Modulare Kabel
Stromkabel
4 Schrauben
Garantiekarte
Verlängerungskabel für Gehäuselüfter
Detektorkabel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3. Technische Daten und Features*

Modellname: Xilence SPS XP550 CS R3
Formfaktor: ATX 12V 2.0 / EPS 12V 2.92
Leistung: 550 Watt
Zertifikate: 80+ Bronze, Tüv, RoHS, CE
Eingangsspannung: 110 -240V (Full Range)
- 135mm Lüfter, 900 UpM
- aktive PFC
- 3 Jahre Garantie

Das Netzteil verfügt über Kabelmanagement, welches dabei hilft den Innenraum frei von überflüssigen Kabelsträngen zu halten.
 Auch ist es mit einem "Detektor" ausgestattet, welcher es erlaubt die Drehzahl des Lüfters am Mainboard oder einer Lüftersteuerung anzuzeigen. Das entsprechende Kabel ist im Lieferumfang enthalten und wird auf einen 3-Pin-Anschluss gesteckt.
Falls jemand noch einen Anschluss für einen  Gehäuselüfter braucht, das Netzteil bringt einen 3-Pin-Lüfteranschluss inklusive Verlängerungskabel mit.
Der Lüfter  verfügt über eine Nachlaufautomatik, d.h. nach dem Ausschalten des Computers dreht sich der Lüfter noch 5 Minuten um die restliche Abwärme aus dem PC abzuleiten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider gibt es immer noch keine Angaben zur Combined Power.


*4. Montage und Test*

Das Netzteil macht äusserlich einen erfreulich hochwertigen Eindruck. Schwarzer gebürsteter Stahl, das geprägte Xilencelogo und der rote Redwing-Lüfter harmonieren sehr gut und erzeugen ein schickes Gesamtbild.
Die Montage erwies sich als sehr simpel. Der Netzteileinbau sowie das Anschliessen der Stecker am  Mainboard liefen problemlos. Auch die PCIe-Stecker liessen sich gut anschliessen. Die 5,25 Molex- sowie die SATA-Stecker liessen sich jedoch nur mit großem Kraftaufwand in die Buchsen befördern, da sie nur sehr schwer gängig waren.
Nachdem alles angeschlossen ist, habe ich mich beim ersten Einschalten der Lautstärke gewidmet. Da keine Testgeräte zur Verfügung standen, musste ich mich auf meine Ohren verlassen. Um das Ergebnis nicht zu verfälschen wurden alle anderen Lüfter sowie die Laufwerke abgestöpselt.

In meinen Ohren sind die angezeigten 900 UpM des Lüfters sehr leise.
Man nimmt das Netzteil praktisch nur nach dem Ausschalten des PCs war, da man dann nur den Lüfter hört, welcher ja noch nachläuft.

Danach folgte dann der Test, indem das System mit Prime95 und Furmark belastet wurde. 3,5 Stunden gab es keine Probleme und das System lief (und läuft noch) immer stabil. Dies wird ein Langzeittest, das Netzteil bleibt im System und muss dabei Alltagsaufgaben bewältigen. Spiele, Office, Bild-und Videobearbeitung gehören dazu.

Das Testsystem:

AMD Athlon II X2 240
Asus M4A78-E
4GB G.Skill DDR2-1066
ATI Radeon X1900XT (GTX260 ab nächster Woche)
Soundblaster Audigy SE
Samsung H250HJ
DVD-Laufwerk

Die Spannungen habe ich mit 3 Tools ausgelesen, dazu gehören Speedfan, Hardware Monitor und PC Wizard. Da alle 3 Tools unterschiedliche Werte angeben und die Werte derartig stark voneinander abweichen verzichte ich auf eine Angabe, da ich nicht zu entscheiden vermag, welches Tool richtige Angaben macht.


*5. Der Innenraum*

Der Innenraum des Netzteils wirkt aufgeräumt und gut verarbeitet.
Die Komponenten sitzen auf einem schwarzen PCB und sitzen anständig fest. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen, ich möchte den Spezialisten aber dem Wunsch nach Innenraumbildern nachkommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*6. Fazit*

Ein kraftvolles Netzteil, welches gut aussieht, stabil arbeitet und insgesamt einen sehr positiven Eindruck hinterlassen hat. Negativ sind mir nur die widerspenstigen SATA-Stecker aufgefallen. Insgesamt gefällt es mir sehr gut. Der im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz recht hohe Preis (60-70 Euro) und der leicht angeknackste Ruf von Xilence dürften es dem Netzteil aber schwer machen sich durchzusetzen. Mich hat es auf jeden Fall überzeugt und ich werde regelmässig vom Zustand des Netzteils berichten.


*Update 03.06.2010*

Ab heute muss das Netzteil mit der Zotac GTX 260 fertig werden.
Ich habe gleich nach dem Einbau wieder den Test mit Prime und Furmark laufen lassen und es gab wieder keine Probleme, das Netzteil weist keine  Schwächen auf. Jetzt habe ich ihn ein zweites Mal gestartet und nach 38 Minuten folgende Werte ermittelt:

Ausgelesene Spannungen:
VCore = 1,43V
+12V = 12,17V
+5V  =  5,08V
+3,3V = 3,34V




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## poiu (29. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Bilder aus dem Inneren 

du sagst es leider ist es viel zu teuer, die 
Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R600M 600W A
Sharkoon Rush Power C SHA-R600C 600W
sind günstiger und sogar besser bestückt (Nippon-Chemicon und nicht Teapo)

Die Silent Pro Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W  oder Cooler Master Silent Pro M600 kosten kaum mehr und sind eindeutig höherwertiger, außerdem bieten diese Flachbandkabel ^^

Für alle die sich fragen warum ich diese beiden nenne, alle diese NT werden von ENHANCE gebaut und basieren auf einem ähnlichem Design! 

Nebenbei frage ich mich ob das Xilence 550W eher ein Hochgelabeltes 500W ist und die 550W nur Peak, zutrauen würde ich es der Firma, vorallem da es nur zwei PCIe Stecker bietet, das Rush Power vier!

Viel zu dem NT wurde schon hier Diskutiert:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/101018-xilence-diskusionsrunde.html


----------



## Erzbaron (29. Mai 2010)

ahja, ich erinner mich das Xilence made by Enhance ... 

Hmm, interessant finde ich die 12V Rails, ich glaub im Xilencethread hatte ich es schon geschrieben, das Coolermaster Silent Pro M500 hat nur eine Single 12V Rail mit 34A, das Rush Power M500 hat zwei je 20A starke 12V Rails ...

Das Silent Pro scheint im Inneren mit etwas mehr Liebe zum Detail verarbeitet worden zu sein ... unter anderem zu sehen an den "verpackten" Spulen die beim Xilence offen liegen ...

Cooler Master Silent Pro M 500 10 | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests

... von daher lohnt sich das Xilence garnicht ... das Sharkoon ist günstiger und das Coolermaster besser ...

Trotzdem vielen dank GxGamer  und besser als dein altes Tronje ist das Xilence hier (wirklich nur dieses ^^) allemal


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2010)

Sehr gut in Szene gesetzt. 
Mich würde ja mal echt interessieren, wie das Netzteil unter schwerer Last werkelt, aber das kriegst du mit deiner Hardware wohl nicht hin, schade eigentlich. 
Vielleicht später mal.

@Poiu:
Dein OEM Link geht nicht.


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (29. Mai 2010)

Was ihr auch immer zu meckern habt. Hier ist noch ein aktuelles Review:
Xilence SPS XP550 CS R3 Netzteil | Review-Base.de


----------



## poiu (29. Mai 2010)

das ist kein Review, der hat nicht mehr gemacht als der User hier, wobei die Bilder von GxGamer besser sind!

@Quanti Danke, hab dann mal entfernt findet jeder selbst auch der HP


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> das ist kein Review, der hat nicht mehr gemacht als der User hier, wobei die Bilder von GxGamer besser sind!


 
Außerdem ist das Testsystem super. 
Tja, ein Athlon X2 der alten Generation hat eben nicht jeder mehr liegen.
Mich würde ein übertakteter Quad und eine GTX 480 mehr interessieren.
Ein normales 550 Watt Netzteil packt das locker. Das Xilence auch?


----------



## soulpain (29. Mai 2010)

Hatte auch gerade ein größeres Xilence, war in Ordnung soweit. Sind alle etwas besser geworden.


----------



## Erzbaron (29. Mai 2010)

Mr-Abe-Simpson schrieb:


> Was ihr auch immer zu meckern habt. Hier ist noch ein aktuelles Review:
> Xilence SPS XP550 CS R3 Netzteil | Review-Base.de


 
Review? Ich nenn das eher einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht ... Warum sollten wir auch nicht meckern? Mir persönlich fällt kein Grund ein dieses Netzteil hier zu kaufen ... weder der Preis überzeugt noch die Leistung angesichts des Preises ...

@ soulpain

Xilence wird weder gut, noch haben die sich gebessert ... die haben mit diesem Modell hier EINMAL etwas brauchbares bei Enhance eingekauft und nicht mehr oder weniger ...

Wobei das Xilence Modell schlechter als das günstigere Sharkoon und deutlich schlechter als das vergleichbar teure Coolermaster Silent Pro ist ...

Tedenziell ist Xilence sogar NOCH mieser geworden ... sh. den XQ Linear Power Rev. 1 vs. der Rev. 2 ...


----------



## soulpain (29. Mai 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> @ soulpain
> 
> Xilence wird weder gut, noch haben die sich gebessert ... die haben mit diesem Modell hier EINMAL etwas brauchbares bei Enhance eingekauft und nicht mehr oder weniger ...
> 
> ...



Mag sein, dass die Nennleistung hier möglicherweise knapp kalkuliert wurde. Das ist ohne Messwerte allerdings nicht objektiv zu beurteilen, die Basis geht bis 600W. Oder hast Du gemessen, was es kann? Selbst wenn dem so ist, woran erkennst Du in diesem Test, dass Xilence ansonsten schlechter als Sharkoon ist? Es wäre nett, einige Fakten und Messwerte serviert zu bekommen, die bestätigen, was Du vorgibst. Du hattest doch sicher diese Netzteile schon in Deinen Händen, um das zu beurteilen? Wie sind Störimmunität, das Übergangsverhalten bei Lastwechseln und Einregelvorgänge zu bewerten? Welche peak-peak Werte und Häufigkeit der Auswüchse zeigen beide Modelle bei der Restwelligkeit auf? Wie hoch liegt das Effizienzniveau unter verschiedenen Lasten bei beiden Produktserien? Wie hoch sind Durchbruchspannung und Surge-Robustheit bei den Halbleitern und liegen Störimpulse auf den Kopplungspfaden hier über der DIN-Norm? Wie äußert sich die unterschiedliche Bestückung (ist diese überhaupt in relevanten Punkten erfolgt)? Die Komplexität des Sachverhaltes macht es einem nicht einfach, auf einen Blick Qualität zu erkennen, weshalb ich mich über diese Einschätzung wundere. Kleinstbauteile und Schaltungstopologie sind auf den Bildern hier nicht erkennbar.

Ich kann nur bewerten, was ich mit eigenen Augen gesehen und gemessen habe (soweit möglich) und das war, dass ein Xilence XQ 1200W 89% Effizienz erreicht hat, die Restwelligkeit und Spannungsregulierung vertretbar ist, OCP funktioniert und 110% Last kein Problem darstellen. Wo genau ist Xilence in diesem Zusammenhang schlechter als die Konkurrenz oder hat sich verschlechtert gegenüber seinen früheren Modellen? 

Es ist nicht vernünftig, ein Netzteil anhand seines Namens oder der Herkunft zu bewerten. Das muss von Fall zu Fall entschieden werden. Alles andere ist unseriös. Oder wie genau kannst Du auf Nachfolgeserien schließen, wenn ein Anbieter des Öfteren Hersteller, Design und Bestückung ändert und sich weiter entwickelt? Gerade die Bestückung muss auf Praxisrelevanz überprüft werden, denn an einer Stelle macht eine günstigere Alternativ nichts aus, solange sie durchgeprüft wurde. An einer anderen Stelle hingegen sind schwierige Bedingungen erkennbar und das schwächste Glied in der Kette limitiert. Nur kannst Du beurteilen, wie die individuellen Schaltkreise aufgebaut sind, welche thermischen Bedingungen und hohe Ströme oder schnelle Stromwechsel hier einwirken? Das geht nur im Einklang mit Sachkenntnis und vor allem Messwerten, die ich nun gerne von Dir hätte.


----------



## poiu (29. Mai 2010)

Soulpain ich gebe dir zwar recht aber das man immer aufs neue Berweten sollte, aber XIlence hat keinen guten RUf und das zurecht!

aber zu dem Fall, kaum einer hier kann das NT richtig testen, aber was ich im Vergleich zum Rush power hier sehe ist das das RUsh immer hin 4xPCIe hat also man auch die Angebliche Leistung abrufen kann, das RC3 hat nur zwei. Außerdem ist ein Nippon-Chemicon 85° auf denn ersten Blick immer noch besser als ein  Teapo 85°, wobei man da die Datenblätter der Elkos sehen müsste.

OK der Elko ist nur ein Indiz.

zum XQ 1200W kann ich nicht viel sagen, wobei mir dort das Hersteller wechseln leicht suspekt erscheint und der Preis auch nicht grade Günstig ist. 

Gruß


----------



## soulpain (29. Mai 2010)

Sry, es regt mich halt auf, wie direkt alles abgestempelt wird. Habe auch mal so gedacht, aber es ist einfach sehr komplex, ein Netzteil wirklich einschätzen zu können! Selbst meine Messungen sind bei EMV und Transienten noch nicht ganz vollständig, wie kann ER da nur mit einem einzigen Blick ein Urteil von sich geben? Weil es Xilence heißt?

Viele Hersteller setzen Teapo ein, z.B. FSP, die 1,5 Millionen Netzteile monatlich herstellen mit Teapo drin! Um das mal etwas aufzufächern, ist das Modell von Sharkoon etwas langlebiger, generell haben die japanischen Teile wegen Abdichtung und Elektrolytformel einen Vorteil. Aber wie Du selbst sagst, muss man in das Datenblatt schauen, um eine Einschätzung zu haben. Denn es gibt unterschiedliche Serien mit unterschiedlicher Lebensdauer. Wie gesagt ist der Nippon da etwas besser, ansonsten unterscheiden sich Impedanz und Leckströme nicht wesentlich, der Verlustwinkel nur etwas. Der Teapo ist günstiger, aber nicht sonderlich schlecht und wird über Widerstände geladen, um Stromspitzen im Schaltmoment abzufedern. Durchschnittlich ist die Strombelastung in dem Abteil aber ohnehin relativ moderat. Thermische Probleme entstehen kaum, jedenfalls weniger als sekundär, da die Komponenten primärseitig sehr frei stehen und im Windschatten weniger Bauteile stehen (bei vertikaler Kühlung eh egal und die Elkos haben sowieso alle niedrige ESR). Praxisbezogen ist das also kein Problem und dem Lüfter wird vorher 10x das Schmiermittel ausgehen und verschleißen, bevor ein Kondensator altert. Jedenfalls müsste man oft schon eine Dekade abwarten und schlechte Bedingungen in Kauf nehmen, um die Elkos wirklich an ihre Grenze zu bringen!

Es gibt sogar einen Punkt, in dem das Xilence etwas besser ist, nämlich dass die Entstörkondensatoren auf einer separaten Platine platziert und nicht lieblos an den AC Inlet gehängt sind. Das ist sicherheitstechnisch vorteilhaft. Ansonsten tendieren die Unterschiede (soweit ersichtlich) eher gegen Null.

Das 1200er kommt von Sirtec, nicht wirklich eine Traumschmiede, hält aber wie gesagt durch, übrigens auch bei 50°C in der Wärmekammer bei voller Last. Restwelligkeit könnte besser sein, ist aber auch nicht viel schlimmer als bei vielen anderen momentan (sind viele momentan recht hoch). Viele Marken wechseln ihren Hersteller von Zeit zu Zeit, das ist kein negatives Alleinstellungsmerkmal von Xilence, auch wenn ich das nicht innerhalb einer Serie machen würde. Ist vielleicht günstiger, aber schlecht für das Markenimage!


----------



## Erzbaron (29. Mai 2010)

Mein lieber Soulpain ...

leider kann ich gerade keine persönlich gemachten Messwerte liefern, aber wenn du mich so direkt darauf ansprichst, kannst du deine Thesen mit EIGNEN Messwerten unterlegen? Oder geht dir wie mir und fehlt das nötige Kleingeld für eine Messstation?

Das soll auch kein "Kleinkrieg" werden, ich habe nur meine eigne Meinung zu diesem Xilencenetzteil ...

Wobei ich in einem Punkt mich selbst korrigieren muss, dieses Xilence hier ist NICHT schlechter sondern ähnlich bestückt und verarbeitet wie das Sharkoon Rush Power ... die Bestückung des 500W Rush Power und des R3 sind bis auf die unterschiedlichen Hersteller der Primärkondensatoren identisch ... Der auffälligste Unterschied ist aber das das Xilence sowie das Rush Power nur einen Primärkondensator haben, das Silent Pro besitzt zwei ... 

Bitte beleg doch welche aktuellen Xilencenetzteile so super sind? Die Linear Power 1 waren absolut ok, gute solide Techik von Enhance aber die waren ja nun nicht wirklich lang am Markt und jetzt sind ja die Nachfolger von einem Hersteller der mir grad entfallen ist am Markt ... die mögen zwar immernoch ok sein, können aber mit der ersten Generation nicht mithalten ... ein Fortschritt? Wohl eher nicht ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> ich habe nur meine eigne Meinung zu diesem Xilencenetzteil ...


 
Hab ich auch und die deckt sich praktisch mit deiner.

Auch wenn dieses Xilence besser ist als die anderen, die von denen kommen, so ist es eben teurer als vergleichbare Produkte und schlechter als welche, die das gleiche Geld kosten.
Von daher kann man sie zwar empfehlen, aber eben auch doch nicht, weils eben andere, gute NTs gibt, für weniger Geld.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Mai 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> Für alle die sich fragen warum ich diese beiden nenne, alle diese NT werden von ENHANCE gebaut und basieren auf einem ähnlichem Design!


Nein, die sind nicht mal ansatzweise ähnlich, das schaut nur so aus!

Das hier ist garantiert nicht von Enhance gefertigt, die können nämlich löten!
Gibt auch noch andere Dinge, die gegen Enhance sprechen: Enhance klebt gern die Y-Kondensatoren über die Spulen, man verbaut eigentlich keine Potis usw.

Kurzum:
Dieses Teil ist eher von [highlight]Andyson[/highlight]...


----------



## soulpain (29. Mai 2010)

> kannst du deine Thesen mit EIGNEN Messwerten unterlegen?


Klar. Du kannst gerne ein paar Impressionen vom Xilence bekommen, wird auch bald noch offiziell in einem Roundup veröffentlicht. Im Anhang sind ein paar Oszillogramme bei hoher Last mit Spitze-Spitze Angabe. Alle Werte sind sichtbar unter 50 bzw. 120 mV. Ist ein repräsentativer Auszug, da sich der Verlauf kaum ändert oder durch Surges unterbrochen wird. Das Netzteil ist offiziell 80Plus Gold zertifiziert und 80Plus testet bekanntermaßen mit 100%. Selbst bei Skepsis wirst Du also kaum behaupten können, dass ich mit 110% absolut daneben liegen würde. Dass es sich um dasselbe Modell wie im Anhang handelt, sieht man durch das Lüftergitter durch an den Kühlkörpern und den beiden Primärelkos. Die stammen übrigens alle von Nippon-Chemicon, wenn das ein für Dich wichtiges Thema sein sollte, was man am kleinen Logo am linken Modell sehen kann (kann das auch nochmal höher auflösen, solltest Du mir nicht glauben). Man kann auch sehr gut die Isolierungen und den DC-DC Converter erkennen. Geschaltet wird mit einer H-Brücke aus Infineon Halbleitern. Das ist im Prinzip das, was andere momentan auch bieten. Die Spannungen waren ok, die Effizienz ist in Ordnung und PFC auch. Ein Kollege aus den USA hat ein bauähnliches Modell gestetet (siehe Bilder, wo die Gemeinsamkeiten gut zu sehen sind, ist nur eine andere Perspektive und etwas andere Kühlkörper) und für gut befunden. Wenn selbst das noch nicht reicht, hat PCGH die auch schon getestet und für gut befunden und die testen auch nicht gerade schlecht. Jedenfalls auch mit hoher Last, was meine Angabe nochmal unterstreicht. Ich habe nirgendwo angeführt, das Xilence super ist, aber besser als früher. Das ist alleine schon mit Volllast und meinetwegen active PFC (um mal auf einem einfachen Horizont zu bleiben) gegeben. Das sollte als Begründung genügen, dass die neuen Xilence Modelle nicht schlecht sind, Combinedleistungen hat das Modell übrigens auch angegeben.

Du sagst, es sei Deine eigene Meinung, aber zu einer Meinung gehören auch Gründe. Du sagst, das Modell kann mit dem vorherigen nicht mithalten, warum ist das so? Du sagst Enhance sei in einer anderen Revision besser gewesen als das momenante Modelle, weist aber nicht mal, wer das neuere gefertigt hat? Wie gesagt reicht es nicht mal, den Hersteller zu kennen, um ein Urteil zu fällen, aber da Dir selbst das entfallen ist, führt das Deine Argumentation ad absurdum und ist nichts anderes als bashing.


----------



## poiu (30. Mai 2010)

@Stefan Payne 

LOL ich erinnre mich an ein Andyson das ähnlich aufgebaut war wie die Enhance Modelle, trotzdem gab es gravierende unterscheide, aber das ist fast eine 1zu1 Kopie meist echt Andyson 

das hätte ich jetzt gerne bessere Bilder vom PCB, ob da was steht.

ja wo du jetz die Löt Qualität erwähnst, vorallem hier am KM 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...r-review-xilence-sps-xp550-cs-r3-dsci0347.jpg

mir ist das vorhin echt nicht aufgefallen Oo sowas passiert wenn man nebenbei tausend andere sachen macht XD

ich wede mir das morgen nochmal genau ansehen n8 leute


----------



## Erzbaron (30. Mai 2010)

@ soulpain

Der Hersteller der Linear Power 2 ist Sirtec, natürlich kannte ich den Hersteller, aber ich muss ab und an auch andere Dinge im Kopf haben als Netzteile ...

@ Stefan

Du meinst echt das das ein Andyson ist? 

@ Threadersteller

Kannst du noch ein paar Fotos vom Innenraum vorallem vom PCB mchen??


----------



## GxGamer (30. Mai 2010)

Wie gewünscht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab versucht es so deutlich wie möglich zu machen 
Habe aber auch keine Firmen- oder Markennamen gefunden.

Ich weiss nicht ob man dieser Com trauen kann 
Sie sagen alle Trust und Xilence sind schrott, habs ausprobiert und die laufen einwandfrei.

Dann sagt die Com hier, Point of View wäre ein guter Hersteller, kaufe 2 Karten von denen und -bumms- beide Schrott.

Dazu fällt mir folgender Satz ein:



> "Das, mein lieber Wayne, ist ein Forum. Wenn du einmel einen nützlichen Ratschlag und circa 1000 falsche Meinungen dazu brauchst, bist du dort am besten aufgehoben"
> Quelle YouTube - Willkommen im Internet (Teil 1 von 2)


Spass muss sein, bitte nicht ernst nehmen


----------



## poiu (30. Mai 2010)

Das VIdeo ist  danke 

das ein NT läuft ist ja normal oder, ich meine wenn es gleich anfangen würde zu Brennen wäre das etwas auffälig  

es geht darum das die Mies sind zB nicht die leistung erbringen die draufsteht usw

übrigens wir wissen ja auch nicht alles^^

das man mal eine Gurke inmitten der Bananen Hardware  erwischt ist normal


----------



## schlappe89 (30. Mai 2010)

Zitat von Erzbaron von der ersten Seite:


> Xilence wird weder gut, noch haben die sich gebessert ...



Also irgendwann hörts auch mal auf mit der elenden Meckerei. Kannst du in deiner Kristallkugel auch die Lottozahlen sehn?


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Mai 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> @ Stefan
> 
> Du meinst echt das das ein Andyson ist?


Ich weiß, das es nicht Enhance ist.

Die Kühler sprechen für Enhance, das PCB an der Kaltegerätebuchse aber dagegen - Enhance kann löten, dieses Modul ist hingegen typisch für Andyson.

Auch die Sekundäre Seite schaut ganz und gar nicht nach dem billigen Enhance Design aus - das ist hier nämlich ziemlich leer und äußerst sauber.

@soulpain
Wenn wir hier von Xilence sprechen, dann tun wir das NICHT von der Linear Power Serie!
Das die Technik (halbwegs) brauchbar ist, ist uns bekannt.
Aber hast du auch schon mal auf den Preis geschaut? Und die +12V Gesamtleistung?!
Und schon sind wir wieder an dem Punkt, wo wir sagen können, das man sich das nicht kaufen kann, eben aufgrund der Eigenschaften!
Ein 850W Netzteil für 135€ sollte auch weit über 800W auf der +12V Leitung schaffen - und nicht nur 732W, wie es bei Xilence der Fall ist...
Und wo wir gerad beim Preis sind: für das Geld, was man für ein SPS-XP850.XQ.R2 ausgeben muss, bekommt man ebenso ein XFX Black Edition mit 850W, ein Silverstone Strider Plus ist sogar noch etwa 10€ günstiger und selbst ein Antec Truepower Quattro mit 850W ist günstiger.
Eigentlich könnte (und müsste) man hier die guten 750W Geräte ausgraben, eben aufgrund der geringen Leistung auf der +12V Leitung...
Sorry, aber Xilence ist Müll: entweder ist die Technik fürn Eimer, der Preis oder beides, so dass man sagen kann, dass man übern Tisch gezogen wird, wenn man Xilence kauft!


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Mai 2010)

Danke Stefan, wenigstens bin ich mit meiner Meinung nicht ganz allein 

@ Schlappe89

Woher weisst du denn das Xilence sich verbessert bzw. gebessert hat? Natürlich mecker ich wenn ich ein besseres Netzteil zu einem vergleichbaren Preis woanders bekomme ... Mir geht es nicht allgemein gegen die Marke Xilence, ich habs damals schon im Diskussionsthread geschrieben, wenn die Jungs ein RICHTIG gutes Netzteil an den Markt bringen werde ich mir das kaufen, egal obs sinnvoll für mich ist oder nicht  gerne würde ich auch mal eines empfehlen, aber es gibt zur Zeit nix attraktives ... 

Oder wollt ihr auch behaupten das LC-Power sich verbessert? Die haben ja auch das ein oder andere mehr oder weniger brauchbare Netzteil am Markt ...


----------



## facehugger (31. Mai 2010)

Ums mal kurz zu fassen: Preis/Leistungsmäßig net schlecht.
Auf jeden Fall besser als irgendein NoName-Netzteil auf Ebay mit 750W für 30€


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Mai 2010)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ums mal kurz zu fassen: Preis/Leistungsmäßig net schlecht.


Falsch.
Preis/leistungs Verhältnis ist fürn Eimer, das hier vorgestellte Gerät kostet die Unverschämtheit 63€ aufwärts, teilweise sogar über 80€, bei diesem Preise schweigt man sich auch über die +12V Gesamtleistung aus.
Ein ANtec Truepower New gibts ab 73€, ein Arctic Fusion etwa 45€, ein Coolermaster GX550 auch nur ~56€, Jersey Modular Edition ist auch günstiger...

Und auch ein Sharkoon Rush Power C gibts für das Geld, das M ist etwa 5€ günstiger, diese Geräte kommen dann auch wirklich von Enhance und schauen nicht nur so aus...


facehugger schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall besser als irgendein NoName-Netzteil auf Ebay mit 750W für 30€


Das Problem hier ist, das dieses Teil fürs gebotene viel zu teuer ist.
Es ist von keinem wirklich guten Hersteller, die Lötqualität ist fürn Eimer (ja, die hat eine gewisse Wichtigkeit bzw kann man daraus einige Dinge schließen) und noch einige Dinge, die gegen dieses Gerät und für Markenware sprechen.


----------



## schlappe89 (31. Mai 2010)

@Erzbaron:
Ich weiß weder ob sich Xilence und co. verbessern noch ob sie sich verschlechterm.
Es ist mir auch egal, da ich eigendlich nur Preisleistungssieger oder Testsieger kaufe.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Mai 2010)

schlappe89 schrieb:


> Es ist mir auch egal, da ich eigendlich nur Preisleistungssieger oder Testsieger kaufe.



Wenn du meine Postings gelesen hast, wär dir klar, das Xilence weder das eine noch das andere ist, dein Xilence gehype kannst dir daher sparen!


----------



## schlappe89 (31. Mai 2010)

Ich hype gar nix. DU allerdings als selbst erklärter Netzteilexperte willst mir das dauernd anhängen.
Les mal lieber die meine Postings durch bevor du irgendwelche Schlüsse ziehst.


----------



## soulpain (31. Mai 2010)

@Stefan
Wobei Deine 2 Argumente a) mäßige Preis/Leistung und b) nicht die volle Leistung auf 12V auch auf viele andere Modelle zutreffen. Indes reichen 732W vollkommen aus, um die Gesamtleistung zu erreichen und da ich die Modelle selbst kenne, ist Überlast auch problemlos drin. Also wozu hier polarisieren? Das sind keinerlei Argumente, die darauf hinweisen, dass Xilence hier etwas nicht erfüllt, was sich versprechen. Keiner hier konnte bisher Messungen und Beschreibungen angeben, die darauf hindeuten, dass Xilence in einer Beziehung wirklich schlechter ist. 

Dass weiterhin nur die Linear Power gut sind, ist ebenfalls überholt. Das SPS hier hat abgesehen von der zu überprüfenden Nennleistung 1) einen gut ausgebauten Netzfilter 2) einen Sicherungschip samt OCP 3) active PFC. Das vermutlich nun kommende Argument, Xilence biete noch einige billige Netzteile an, ist richtig, aber insofern hinfällig, da sich jeder Anbieter irgendwo einen Namen in Ländern aufbaut, wo auch billige Modelle verkauft werden. Kein größerer Hersteller hat nur gute Modelle im Programm. Es wird sich keiner nehmen lassen, günstig einzukaufen, neu zu labeln und für den doppelten Betrag des Kaufpreises zu vermarkten, statt nur mit seiner Image-Marke die 20-30% rauszuholen. Hat z.B. CoolerMaster in Frankreich versucht mit 10USD Geräten. Wie schnell sich Markeneindrücke ändern können, wirst Du schon bei den CoolerMaster GX gesehen haben. Du müsstest eigentlich wissen, dass man Namen nicht pauschalisieren kann. CoolerMaster ist nur ein Beispiel an dieser Stelle, weil es hier oft erwähnt wird, kann man aber auf viele andere übertragen. Meine Bitte ist einfach, das ganze mal aus einem globaleren Blickwinkel zu betrachten, denn gut und schlecht ist immer relativ. Ich möchte hier niemanden in Schutz nehmen, kann der Kritik an Xilence aber Messungen entgegenhalten, die eindeutig für eine angemessene Umsetzung bei Xilence sprechen. Kein einziges der bisherigen Argumente ist ein eindeutiges Indiz, dass sich Xilence im Gesamtbild nicht verbessert hat. Wenn denn überhaupt mal Argumente kommen...

@Erzbaron
Ich warte immer noch auf die Begründung, warum die Revision von Enhance besser war als das momentane von Sirtec. Muss ja nichts mit Technik zu tun haben, aber es würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Mai 2010)

Achso, hab ich garnicht mitbekommen das du das von mit wissen wolltest 

Ein klarer Rückschritt im Vergleich zu den "alten" Enhance ist die Regulierung, das Sirtecdesign ist ja ein klassisches mit 3 getrennten Spannungen während die Enhance ja gruppenreguliert waren ... Ob das jetzt ein Positiv- oder ein Negativmerkmal ist muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden ...

Wobei, immerhin der weiße Lack an den Gehäusen soll bei den Sirtecmodellen stabiler sein  


Jetzt hab ich aber mal ne Frage an dich und an Stefan, die HP von Xilence weisst ja auch ein 350 und ein 400W Modell aus ... könnt ihr über die irgendwas schreiben? Ich finde im Netz keine brauchbaren Infos ...

edit: Was ich dir aber noch sagen will Soulpain, ich bewundere es mit wieviel Aufwand und Elan du Netzteile auf Herz und Nieren testest. Mein Wissen kann ich leider mangels Technik nicht mit wirklich guten Messwerten belegen sondern meine Meinung beruht auf Praxiserfahrungen und Wissbegierde ... und oftmals profitiere ich auch von visierten Leuten wie dir und Stefan (z. B. Antec True Power ^^) ... Achja und wenn ich hier irgendwelche Meinungen poste hatte ich das entsprechende Netzteil auch meist schon in Händen ... da spielt mir mein Nebenjob als "PC-Doktor" in die Hände


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Mai 2010)

soulpain schrieb:


> Indes reichen 732W vollkommen aus, um die Gesamtleistung zu erreichen und da ich die Modelle selbst kenne, ist Überlast auch problemlos drin.


Erstens kauf ich ein recht teures 850W 'High End' Netzteil, das auch gefälligst über 800W auf der +12V Leitung zu schaffen hat, zweitens gibts fürs selbe Geld auch schon Geräte die eben genau das können, drittens gibts 750W Modelle, die mehr auf der +12V Leitung haben.
Die anderen beiden sind scheiß egal, mehr als 10A braucht da eh kein Mensch, die 'normale' Auslastung dürfte bei einem non S1366 System eher bei 5A auf denen liegen. 



soulpain schrieb:


> Dass weiterhin nur die Linear Power gut sind, ist ebenfalls überholt. Das SPS hier hat abgesehen von der zu überprüfenden Nennleistung 1) einen gut ausgebauten Netzfilter 2) einen Sicherungschip samt OCP 3) active PFC.


Das sind alles 3 Dinge, die so wichtig sind wie 'nen umfallender Sack Reis.
Sorry, aber der Netzfilter interessiert mich als User 'nen feuchten Dreck, gleiches beim PFC.
Es interessiert aber den Stromanbieter, da so weniger 'Müll' ins Netz kommt, das gerade der Netzfilter bei Netzteiltests nicht getestet wird, ist nur ein weiterer Punkt von vielen.
Für dich mag es so sein, dass mehr besser ist, aber in der Praxis ists nicht der Fall.



soulpain schrieb:


> Das vermutlich nun kommende Argument, Xilence biete noch einige billige Netzteile an, ist richtig, aber insofern hinfällig, da sich jeder Anbieter irgendwo einen Namen in Ländern aufbaut, wo auch billige Modelle verkauft werden. Kein größerer Hersteller hat nur gute Modelle im Programm.


Wir sprechen hier nicht von Coolermaster die eigentlich nur eine Serie im Programm hat, die was taugt, es gibt auch noch andere Hersteller, die sich ganz auf qualitativ anständige Produkte konzentrieren und auch nur bei recht guten Herstellern fertigen (lassen), diese bieten durch die Bank mehr fürs Geld als Xilence.



soulpain schrieb:


> Wie schnell sich Markeneindrücke ändern können, wirst Du schon bei den CoolerMaster GX gesehen haben. Du müsstest eigentlich wissen, dass man Namen nicht pauschalisieren kann.


Weiß ich, aber wenn man so einen Mist abliefert, wie es Coolermaster mit der GX Serie getan hat, wird man irgendwann auch unten durch sein, so dass es unterm Strich ziemlich dämlich ist...




soulpain schrieb:


> CoolerMaster ist nur ein Beispiel an dieser Stelle, weil es hier oft erwähnt wird, kann man aber auf viele andere übertragen.


Klar, zum Beispiel Thermaltake und noch andere, aber das weißt ja sicherlich selbst...



soulpain schrieb:


> Meine Bitte ist einfach, das ganze mal aus einem globaleren Blickwinkel zu betrachten, denn gut und schlecht ist immer relativ. Ich möchte hier niemanden in Schutz nehmen, kann der Kritik an Xilence aber Messungen entgegenhalten, die eindeutig für eine angemessene Umsetzung bei Xilence sprechen. Kein einziges der bisherigen Argumente ist ein eindeutiges Indiz, dass sich Xilence im Gesamtbild nicht verbessert hat. Wenn denn überhaupt mal Argumente kommen...


Schön, das du jetzt auch Xilence schön redest.

Aber auf das Argument, das man fürs Linear Power 2 schon ein gleich starkes Seasonic M12D bekommt, bist du nicht eingegangen.
Wobei man das 850W Linear Power eigentlich sogar mit dem 750W vergleichen müsste, was die Preisdifferenz noch größer macht.
Ich könnte aber auch z.B. das Antec Truepower New mit 750W (oder notfalls das 775W Thermaltake Toughpower) anführen: beide sind für etwa 100€ zu haben und bieten sogar noch etwas mehr Leistung auf der +12V Leitung.

Womit meine Aussage, das man Xilence einfach nicht kaufen kann, bestand hat und auch von dir nicht widerlegt werden konnte, du versuchst nur irgendwie dagegen an zu reden.


soulpain schrieb:


> @Erzbaron
> Ich warte immer noch auf die Begründung, warum die Revision von Enhance besser war als das momentane von Sirtec. Muss ja nichts mit Technik zu tun haben, aber es würde mich mal interessieren.


sieh selbst

PS: ein weiterer Punkt ist, das Xilence bei diesem Gerät nicht einmal auf dem Etikett die 'Combined Power' der einzelnen Bereiche angibt!
Auf der Website ist das ebenso durchgängig nicht der Fall, entsprechend kann man diese Geräte auch nicht empfehlen, da man hier eine Wundertüte bekommt...


----------



## soulpain (31. Mai 2010)

> Erstens kauf ich ein recht teures 850W 'High End' Netzteil, das auch  gefälligst über 800W auf der +12V Leitung zu schaffen hat



Das schreibt nochmal welche Norm vor oder ist das einfach ein lapidar ausgedachter Wert? Außerdem kommt es nicht nur auf die Angabe an, sondern was es tatsächlich auch zu leisten vermag. Man kann angeben, was man will, mit mehr Puffern oder weniger. Was letzten Endes dahinter steckt, kann man am Label nicht ablesen. Fakt ist, das Xilence schafft Überlast genauso wie alle anderen in der Klasse auch. Das eine mehr auf 12V, das andere mehr auf den kleinen, je nach Ausführung. Trotz Dominanz ist 12V nicht das einzige Element, was einfließt und eine gute Basis kann trotz niedrigerer Angabe durchaus auch für höhere Leistungen geeignet sein. 850W leistet das Netzteil in jedem Fall und daher sehe ich keinen Unterschied zu anderen Modellen, der in irgendeinerweise praxisrelevant wäre.



> Das sind alles 3 Dinge, die so wichtig sind wie 'nen umfallender Sack  Reis.


Soweit mir bekannt, argumentierst Du selbst des Öfteren damit, dass Netzteile wegen passive PFC schlecht sind (Auszug 1, Auszug 2). Wenn wir aber mal davon ausgehen, dass die Aussage nicht auf Dich selbst bezogen war, gibt es dennoch einen Grund dagegen und für active PFC: Häufige Nebengeräusche, ein tiefes "brummen", was viele Benutzer stören kann. Eine entsprechende Befestigung vorausgesetzt, war active PFC erfahrungsgemäß immer leiser, was bei der großen passiv-Drossel nicht so einfach ist. Zumal auch intern alles plan sein muss.

Den 3. Punkt hast Du garnicht angesprochen, nämlich die Sicherungsmaßnahmen. Halten wir fest, dass Xilence dort einen Silicon Touch IC verbaut hat, was bei anderen Marken auch der Fall ist. Halten wir fest, dass es alle notwendigen Schutzmaßnahmen inklusive mehrere Ausgänge für OCP bereit hält. OCP war meine ich das Thema, welches Du bei SingleRails ansprichst, offensichtlich scheint es also nicht unwichtig zu sein. Damit, dass Du diese Punkte relativierst, relativierst Du doch Deine eigenen Argumente über die Jahre, was ein gutes Netzteil u.a. ausmacht. Nämlich, wenn eine Überlast, ein Kurzschluss oder dergleichen stattfindet, dass im schlimmsten anzunehmenden Fall etwas beschädigt werden kann und daher durchaus Praxisrelevanz zur Absicherung besteht. Praxisrelevanz muss nicht heißen, dass ständig etwas passiert, es aber vorkommen kann. So wie man die Feuerwehr nicht ständig braucht, aber froh sein kann, dass es sie gibt.

Außerdem missverstehst Du etwas den Begriff "Netzfilter". Es geht nicht nur um Störrungen des Netzteils an die Außenwelt durch Störsignale, die im Leiter einen geeigneten Kopplungsweg finden. Es geht um Störungen aus dem Netz, denen die Komponenten bis an gewisse Grenzen eine Robustheit entgegen setzen, dann aber kapitulieren. Folgen können Funktionsstörungen und Defekte sein, also ist Praxisrelevanz in Härtefällen gegeben.

Zu guter letzt noch zum Test von pc-max. Ich vermute mal, Du zielst auf die unteren Grafiken ab. Jedoch:

"Auch bei der Ripple & Noise-Messung fiel uns nichts besonderes auf.  Alle Messungen bei mittlerer und höherer Last liegen unterhalb der  Maximalwerte."

Auf der nächsten Seite wird nämlich festgehalten, dass sich alles innerhalb der Spezifikation bewegt. Die Auswüchse in den Darstellungen hängen immer davon ab, wie viel mV denn pro Kästchen angezeigt werden. Je nach Einteilung der Achse kann eine gleich große Störung also mal größer oder mal kleiner aussehen. Der gemessene Wert ist zweifelsohne ok. Es gibt  bessere Werte, aber auch Enhance hat Netzteile, in denen mal etwas höhere Werte zu sehen sind. Das nämlich ist von Modell zu Modell immer etwas unterschiedlich. Die verbleibende Frage wäre, wie die erste Revision in dem Punkt genau abgeschnitten hat, um das vergleichen zu können.

Es gibt viele Alternativen zu Xilence, meinetwegen das Seasonic, aber auch welche,  die nicht besser oder ähnlich sind. Habe das mal im Preisvergleich gegenübergestellt von 800-1000W. Sei es beim Wirkungsgrad (19 nur mit Bronze), der  Sicherheit (viele ohne OCP wie manche SilverStone oder Corsair) oder Aktualität in der Leistungsverteilung (diverse ohne DC-DC wie manche Chieftec oder FSP). Die Behauptung,  Xilence sei ein Spitzenmodell, wurde nicht aufgestellt, dass es aber  unterdurchschnittlich schlecht sein soll oder sich Xilence nicht  verbessert haben soll, ist ziemlich weit hergeholt und wirkt wie einfach mal plump in den Raum geworfen.


----------



## elB4sh0r3TTo (31. Mai 2010)

Ich verfolge eure Diskussion jetzt schon den ganzen tag sehr interessiert. Ich bin nur hobby-schrauber und verstehe nicht allzu viel von den technischen Feinheiten in der Verlötung von Netzteilen usw. aber ich möchte trotzdem was beitragen... 

ich soll für meine freundin einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen und halte daher derzeit nach den passenden Komponentan Ausschau. Was mich als Durchschnittsnutzer der nur ab und zu mal nen rechner baut, bei einem Hersteller im allgemeinen noch mehr interessiert als das letzte Tausendstelprozent in irgendeinem Test wären: 

- reicht die Leistung für meine zwecke?

- wielange habe ich Garantie, also wielange kann ich mich darauf verlassen, dass ich das teil verwenden kann bevor ich ein neues kaufen muss?

- kann ich mich bei problemen an den Hersteller wenden? Bietet er möglichkeiten der KOntaktaufnahme?

- ist der preis angemessen? (ich meine nicht "günstig", sondern angemessen)

- wenn das alles zutrifft und zufriedenstellend ist, entscheidet optik ^^ 


Bei Seasonic habe ich z Bsp nicht mal ne deutsche HP gefunden... geschweige denn Garantieangaben für Deutschland. (falls ihr welche findet, bitte posten  ) obwohl ich immer höre die wären eigentlich ganz ok, aber das ist doch irgendwie komisch, oder?

Selbst wenn Seasonic also über die 2 Jahre gewährleistung in deutschland hinaus garantie gibt, soll ich mich dann erst durch ne chinesische hotline kämpfen wenn ich nach den zwei jahren probleme habe? Nein Danke! 

Bei Xilence weiß ich net wie das aussieht, aber ich hab gesehen die geben auf manche netzteile 5 jahre garantie und haben ein office in deutschland und ne deutsche seite... die ist zwar nicht gerade besonders schön, aber immerhin wüsste ich, an wen ich mich wenden soll... 

Was ich damit eigentlich sagen will ist: Ihr kommt hier vom hundertsten ins tausendste, aber für vielleicht 95% der Computerschrauber ist das alles nicht so wichtig. 

Trotzdem möchte ich soulpain an dieser stelle noch meinen respekt ausdrücken: Man erlebt selten, dass jemand eine Diskussion nur über Fachkompetenz und objektive Argumente führt, auch wenn die Diskussion emotional wird. Deine Ausführungen klingen absolut überzeugend.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juni 2010)

Das mag sein, dass die Leute sich nicht darum scheren, wie die Garantie abläuft (den meinsten kümmert gar nichts), trotzdem sollte man Produkte kaufen, die wirklich gut sind und nicht mittelmäßig und überteuert.
Die Garantie ist auch wurscht, da man Gewährleistung vom Händler hat, von dem man kauft und Netzteile gehen entwerder gleich beim Start kaputt oder erst, wenn man neue Komponenten verbauen will, was ich sehr häufig erlebt habe, wenn Komplett Rechner mit neuen Grafikkarten bestückt werden (dann rauchen die Netzteile ab), bzw. halten ewig.

Daher sollte man, wenn man Komponenten sucht und nicht so den Plan hat, lieber auf das vertrauen, was viele Schreiben, wenn es darum geht, welche Produkte gut sind, denn gerade bei Netzteilen gibts sehr große Unterschiede, besonders auch mal bei einem Anbieter, da der bei unterschiedlichen Herstellern fertigen lässt.


----------



## poiu (1. Juni 2010)

@zahlen/Buchstaben Salat 

Seasonic ist einer der ganz großen und alten Hasen im NT Geschäft, bis Anfang des Jahres war Maxpoint der Ansprechpartner für Seasonic Netzteile, die haben sich jetzt getrennt vielleicht wissen die anderen was?

Seasonic baut für viele Marken NT´s zB Antec, Corsair, Silverpower, Arctic Cooling, ...
nenn mal also denn PC dann suchen wird idr das passende Sea Sonic mit einem anderen Logo draf 

@gesamt Thema 

aus zeitgründen werde ich mich später dazu ausführlich äußern, aber ich kann zwar Soulpain sicht nachvollziehen, aber stimme eher Erzbaron/Stefan zu.
Der Markt ist hart umkämpft und aktuell spricht nicht grade viel für Xilence, trotzdem hat hier wohl keiner XIlence verteufelt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juni 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> Der Markt ist hart umkämpft und aktuell spricht nicht grade viel für Xilence, trotzdem hat hier wohl keiner XIlence verteufelt.


 
Niemand verteufelt die Serie, wie andere sagen, ist sie schon ganz OK, nur muss ich Stefan beistehen, wenn er sagt, dass man für das Geld auch bessere Netzteile bekommen kann.
Wieso also trotzden das Xilence kaufen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Juni 2010)

soulpain schrieb:


> Das schreibt nochmal welche Norm vor oder ist das einfach ein lapidar ausgedachter Wert? Außerdem kommt es nicht nur auf die Angabe an, sondern was es tatsächlich auch zu leisten vermag. Man kann angeben, was man will, mit mehr Puffern oder weniger. Was letzten Endes dahinter steckt, kann man am Label nicht ablesen. Fakt ist, das Xilence schafft Überlast genauso wie alle anderen in der Klasse auch.


1. Schau dir doch mal die Produkte an, die es zu kaufen gibt!
Die 'Top of the line' schaffen weit über 90% der angegebenen Leistung auf der +12V Leitung, das Xilence nur etwa 85%.
2. Scheinst du den Preis aus den Augen zu verlieren!
Denn das Linear Power ist weder besonders günstig noch besonders gut oder hat irgendein Alleinstellungsmerkmal, irgendwas, das es aus der Masse hervorheben lässt.
Es ist einfach nur ein ganz gewöhnliches, Standard Netzteil.
3. Solltest du dich mal von der Praxis erleuchten lassen!
Denn hier interessiert weder die +3,3V noch die +5V Leitung besonders, hier wurd ein 'Gaming PC' vermessen, es wurden etwa 3.6A auf der +5V Leitung erreicht und 3,9A auf der +3,3V Leitung, der High End Game PC2 schafft zwar 502,8W maximal, aber höchstens 4A auf der +5V Leitung und 6,2A auf der 3,3V Leitung.

Ergo: die kleineren Leitungen sind *völlig unwichtig*, ein Netzteil, das nur 732W auf der +12V Leitung bereit stellt, als 850W Gerät zu verkaufen, ist einfach eine Frechheit, vorallen wenn man das auch noch für einen Preis tut, für den man auch Netzteile bekommt, die weitaus mehr Leistung auf der +12V Leitungen bereitstellen.

4. Sorry, aber der Punkt mit der Überlast kann nicht dein Ernst sein!
Das ist einfach nur Propaganda, hier verarscht du uns einfach nur...
*Es zählt, was auf dem Etikett steht!*



soulpain schrieb:


> Das eine mehr auf 12V, das andere mehr auf den kleinen, je nach Ausführung. Trotz Dominanz ist 12V nicht das einzige Element, was einfließt und eine gute Basis kann trotz niedrigerer Angabe durchaus auch für höhere Leistungen geeignet sein. 850W leistet das Netzteil in jedem Fall und daher sehe ich keinen Unterschied zu anderen Modellen, der in irgendeinerweise praxisrelevant wäre.


Kannst du dich mal entscheiden was du möchtest?!
Und das, was du hier tust ist nichts weiter als Schönmalerei.
Nimm mal deine rosarote Theoriebrille ab und schau mal, wie es in der Praxis ausschaut!

Und ja, die 732W etwa 744W z.B. bei einem Antec Truepower New sind schon ein Unterschied, da die kleineren Leitungen zu vernachlässigen sind.
Dazu kommt, das das TPN für fast 40€ weniger den Besitzer wechselt, aber das schrieb ich ja schon weiter oben...


soulpain schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt, argumentierst Du selbst des Öfteren damit, dass Netzteile wegen passive PFC schlecht sind ([URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1678861-post24.html"]Auszug 1





soulpain schrieb:


> , Auszug 2). Wenn wir aber mal davon ausgehen, dass die Aussage nicht auf Dich selbst bezogen war, gibt es dennoch einen Grund dagegen und für active PFC: Häufige Nebengeräusche, ein tiefes "brummen", was viele Benutzer stören kann. Eine entsprechende Befestigung vorausgesetzt, war active PFC erfahrungsgemäß immer leiser, was bei der großen passiv-Drossel nicht so einfach ist. Zumal auch intern alles plan sein muss.


Es gibt einige Gründe die gegen pPFC sprechen, vorallen das die dafür genutzen Plattformen einfach nur billigste designs sind, die nur auf den Kostenfaktor selbst hin konstruiert worden sind.
Daneben gibts noch den Spannungswahlschalter und die bei höherer Last unter Umständen vorkommenden Geräusche, dennoch: selbst diese Antiquierten Designs sind in der Lage 80% Effizienz (oder mehr) zu erreichen.




soulpain schrieb:


> Zu guter letzt noch zum Test von pc-max. Ich vermute mal, Du zielst auf die unteren Grafiken ab. Jedoch:
> 
> "Auch bei der Ripple & Noise-Messung fiel uns nichts besonderes auf.  Alle Messungen bei mittlerer und höherer Last liegen unterhalb der  Maximalwerte."


Richtig, bis auf die derben Spikes, die man da sieht, die dann auch nicht besonders gesund für die restlichen Komponenten (bzw die Spannungsregler sind, die das wegbügeln müssen)...



soulpain schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Alternativen zu Xilence, meinetwegen das Seasonic, aber auch welche,  die nicht besser oder ähnlich sind. Habe das mal im Preisvergleich gegenübergestellt von 800-1000W. Sei es beim Wirkungsgrad (19 nur mit Bronze), der  Sicherheit (viele ohne OCP wie manche SilverStone oder Corsair) oder Aktualität in der Leistungsverteilung (diverse ohne DC-DC wie manche Chieftec oder FSP). Die Behauptung,  Xilence sei ein Spitzenmodell, wurde nicht aufgestellt, dass es aber  unterdurchschnittlich schlecht sein soll oder sich Xilence nicht  verbessert haben soll, ist ziemlich weit hergeholt und wirkt wie einfach mal plump in den Raum geworfen.


...und wieder vergisst du den Preis, die äußerst schwache +12V Leitung und siehst, das Xilence als 850W Modell an, was es in der Praxis aber niemals erreichen kann...
Oder wie willst du etwa 120W Last auf den kleineren Leitungen erzeugen?!

Klar, mit einer Chroma geht das, aber die Praxis ist dann doch verdammt weit von den 80+ Messpunkten entfernt, so dass man ein modernes Netzteil nur nach der +12V Leitung bewerten kann, ebenso kann man die Leistung der kleineren Leitungen völlig ignorieren, die spielen bei modernen Rechner überhaupt keine Rolle mehr...


----------



## elB4sh0r3TTo (1. Juni 2010)

@poiu: das heißt el Bashoretto  

Ok, seasonic mag groß und gut sein, aber wenn ich nicht weiß, an wen ich mich im notfall wenden kann, bin ich von vornherein skeptisch... dann würde ich im zweifel eher nach den anderen marken greifen, die von denen kommen. Ich hab mir vor ca. zweieinhalb jahren ein LG Notebook gekauft. (saturn) Seit etwa drei monaten lässt sich der akku nun nicht mehr laden. Der händler sagte, sie sind nicht mehr zuständig. Nachdem ich LG angeschrieben habe sagte man mir, in deutschland mache den Support irgend so eine firma. Als ich denen ne email geschrieben hab, hab ich als antwort bekommen, sie könnten angeblich nur serviceanfragen die per FAX kommen beantworten. 

o.O ...ich hab kein fax, ich dachte ich les net richtig. Support - keine chance... ich hätte den akku auch bezahlt! 

deshalb achte ich jetzt darauf, dass ich im notfall den hersteller auch erreichen kann. Möglichst direkt und ohne Umwege. Wenn ein Hersteller mir das bietet, dann habe ich auch keine Bedenken neue auszuprobieren. ...und ein bisserl extra Garantie nehm ich natürlich auch gerne *fg*

@quantenslipstream:

Meine eigene schmerzliche Erfahrung deckt sich leider nicht damit: Ich hab sie alle noch hier liegen, ein Hiper TypeR, ein Corsair und ein OCZ GameXtream - alle nach der Gewährleistung abgeraucht und doch vor ihrer zeit. Mögen sie in frieden ruhen... btw: das Hiper hat herzhaft geknallt, aber keine komponenten beschädigt. DIe anderen sind friedlich entschlafen... 

Jedenfalls hätte ich sie gerne länger betrieben, aber musste sie ersetzen. Hier wäre verlängerte Garantie nett gewesen. Das OCZ hatte glaub ich sogar drei jahre, aber der händler wollte es nicht abwickeln, deshalb musste ich neu kaufen... 

Seit dezember jetzt bequiet, mal sehen wie lange das durchhält. 

@Stefan: Preise sind doch immer auch sache der jeweiligen Händler, oder? Ich hab bei MM vor ca. 1 jahr einen 1024MB DDR2 riegel von Infineon glaub ich für 199,00 Euro gesehen... deshalb ist noch lange nicht alles schrott, was infineon herstellt


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juni 2010)

Dann hast du echt Pech gehabt.
In meiner Umgebung wars halt immer so, wie beschrieben.
Mir sind auch schon Netzteile abgeraucht, aber dann kurz nach dem Kauf.
Jetzt habe ich zwei BeQuiet und ein Corsair.
Die beiden BeQuiet laufen problemlos, das Corsair ist recht brummig, bei bestimmter Belastung, das ist schon schade. So leise wie die Quiets ist es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Erzbaron (1. Juni 2010)

Normalerweise ist für jegliche Garantieanfragen in erster Linie der Händler verantwortlich ... das kann man rechtlich auch durchsetzen, vorallem innerhalb der gesetzlichen 2 Jahre ... nach dieser Zeit würde ich mich auch immer direkt an den Hersteller wenden ...

Um mal beim Beispiel Seasonic zu bleiben, der Support ist zwar nur per Mail und in englischer Sprache aber hey es kommt zügig Antwort und die kümmern sich echt gut ... (Abholung, 2 Wochen RMA Zeit etc.)

Ansonsten ist es ja so, die Hersteller liefern über Großhändler an die Endkundenhändler, alle hauen jeweils ihren Gewinnaufschlag drauf und das ergibt den Kaufpreis ... Angebot und Nachfrage spielen natürlich auch noch eine Rolle aber worauf ich hinaus will ... natürlich kann der Hersteller die Preise steuern und wenn die Endkundenpreise einfach nicht zur gelieferten Leistung passen dann ist ein Kauf einfach unsinnig ...


----------



## soulpain (2. Juni 2010)

> Klar, mit einer Chroma geht das, aber die Praxis ist dann doch verdammt  weit von den 80+ Messpunkten entfernt, so dass man ein modernes Netzteil  nur nach der +12V Leitung bewerten kann, ebenso kann man die Leistung  der kleineren Leitungen völlig ignorieren, die spielen bei modernen  Rechner überhaupt keine Rolle mehr...


Gerne können wir einen Blick auf die Praxis werfen. In einem baldigen Roundup kommt zusätzlich ein System mit 3x Fermi 480 zum Einsatz + CPU Übertaktung (ist kein Scherz). Das hat z.B. mit dem Xilence 1200W problemlos funktioniert. Dieses hat verhältnismäßig mehr auf 12V, aber das 850W Modell kommt immerhin mit zwei Stück zurecht. Drei schafft auch kein anderes Gerät in der Leistungsklasse. Selbst in der Praxis arbeiten die Xilence Netzteile also vollkommen problemlos und kommen mit realen Systemen und Lastwechseln genauso gut zurecht, wie andere Netzteile auch. Weder bessere noch schlechtere Erfahrungen sind das Ergebnis. Fermis sind außerdem ein Härtefall. Mir fällt kein Gegenbeispiel ein, das 12V stärker belastet. Ob hier oder da nun ein paar Ampere mehr auf 12V verfügbar sind (*), ist für die Praxis auch eher irrelevant, um bei Deiner Ausdrucksweise und Richtungsvorgabe zu bleiben, weil man sein Netzteil in der gängigen Praxis auf den Systembedarf zuschneidet. Selbst, wenn wir folglich völlig außer Acht lassen, dass Xilence stets 110% auch mit Hitze aushält (was auch eine Überlast von 12V unter schwierigen Bedingungen mit einschließt), konnten sie sich in der Praxis am realen System beweisen. Mit allen möglichen Komplikationen, die dazu gehören. Das, was Du sagst, wissen auch die Hersteller, ergo testen sie ebenfalls mit realen Systemen und unter hoher Last auf 12V. (Ein guter Grund für mich, das zu übernehmen.) Dementsprechend gibt es SLI Zertifikate, die teils zwar weniger aussagekräftig sind, in dem Kontext aber immerhin mit Fermis erprobt werden. Bei PCGH wird ebenfalls mit Überlast getestet, was auch meine Behauptung mit den 110% nochmal untermauert.

Hast Du denn ein Beispiel parat, wo das Xilence explizit in einem "modernen System" leistungstechnisch nicht zufriedenstellend agiert, oder zumindest schlechter als das Modell von Enhance oder einem anderen agiert hat? Wenn das Netzteil nicht sonderlich gut ist und ich mich darauf einlasse, alleine die Praxis zu beobachten, müsste es demnach doch eine Vielzahl an Konfigurationen geben, in denen das XQ Probleme machte. Dementsprechend müsste auch eine nennenswerte Anzahl an Threads mit Problemschilderungen bestehen.

Davon ausgehend, dass der Hersteller, Nvidia, so mancher Tester und viele Benutzer schon Erfahrungen mit dem Linear Power 850W hatten, sind keinerlei Praxisprobleme in kritischer Anzahl bekannt (mir persönlich sind aus dem Stegreif sogar überhaupt keine bekannt). Selbst, wenn ich lügen würde mit der Behauptung, das Leistungsvermögen schon mal  dahingehend überprüft zu haben, gibt es folglich mehrere andere Instanzen, die positive - und vor allem auch Benutzer, die keine negativen - Erfahrungen gesammelt haben. Es gibt kein Beispiel, das so praxisrelevant ist wie die Kundenerfahrungen, wo bisher offensichtlich nie zu wenig Leistung auf 12V zur Verfügung stand. Daher gibt es bisher keinen Beweis, der dem Xilence  dort einen klaren Nachteil belegt. Nur Indizien Deinerseits, die anhand des Labels gesammelt wurden, nicht aber unter realen Bedingungen verglichen oder an ihre Grenze gebracht wurden. Man kann also nicht ohne weitere Details behaupten, die Konkurrenz biete  hier mehr für den Preis. 

Wo wir das Wort Praxis in den Mund nehmen, dürfen wir nämlich auch nicht das Label heranziehen, was ansich nur eine theoretische Angabe ist -  mit durchaus willkürlichem Hintergrund. Daher kannst Du die Angaben kaum zu einem Vergleich heranziehen, wenn wir von der reinen Praxis sprechen. 

*Die tatsächliche maximale Verfügbarkeit auf 12V konntest Du nicht überprüfen, praxisrelevant ist sie zudem solange nicht, wie sie für alle PCs ausreicht, wo auch vergleichbare 850W Netzteile keine Probleme zeigen und zur Bildung der vollen Leistungsfähigkeit ausreichend ist.



> Richtig, bis auf die derben Spikes, die man da sieht


Ich messe Peak-Peak, also von der höchsten Spitze in einer Richtung zur höchsten in der anderen. Alle diese Werte waren innerhalb der Spezifikation. pc-max gibt an, dass die "Spitzenabweichung" überprüft wird. Nicht gerade das beste Ergebnis aller Zeiten, aber auch hier sind alle Werte innerhalb der Spezifikation. Wobei hier wie gesagt die Skalierung in der Grafikpräsenz etwas unübersichtlich ist und sich die Frage stellt, was genau gemessen wurde, da die Tabelle etwas besseres zeigt. In gängigen Messungen, so wie sie pc-max mit "Spitzenabweichung" wohl auch gemeint hat, werden die stärksten Auswüchse erfasst.



> 1. Schau dir doch mal die Produkte an, die es zu kaufen  gibt!


Meine letzte Bitte ist, nochmal meinen vorherigen Beitrag anzusehen, wo ich genau  das getan habe! In der Aufzählung war drin, welche Netzteile von  800-1000W (aus geizhals.at) kein OCP hatten und/oder nur 80Plus Bronze zertifiziert sind. Das waren eine ganze  Menge, die damit auf jeden Fall schon mal nicht besser sind als das  Xilence und Preisunterschiede rechtfertigen könnten. Auch einige mit geringem Fokus auf 12V lassen sich finden. Das ist für  mich eine klare Definition dafür, dass Xilence nicht "Standard" ist, je nachdem, was  auch immer dieses Wort für Eigenschaften einschließt. Mehr, als das Xilence solide ist, wurde aber auch nie von mir behauptet. Es ist ein Netzteil, dass verspricht, was es hält. Mir fehlt (um auf Erzbaron zurück zu kommen) hier ein bisschen der Vergleich zur anderen Revision, der klar belegt, dass das neuste Xilence hier schlechter ist, oder das SPS nicht die volle Leistung erbringt. Wie gesagt, gibt es für letzteres Indizien, ohne deren Überprüfung ich aber kein Urteil fällen kann. Wenn das jemand macht, ist das seine freie Entscheidung, halte ich aber für etwas unangemessen. Für den Vergleich des von Enhance gefertigten Linear Power mit dem Xilence von Sirtec gab es bisher nicht mal ein Indiz, wer besser ist, weil wir bisher nur das eine Modell anhand von Messungen besprochen haben.

Fazit: Da bekannt sein dürfte, wie viele Aspekte in ein Netzteil einfließen und sich der Preis nicht nur durch Leistung auf 12V definiert (und bei letzterer zudem kein Beweis besteht, dass Xilence schlechter ist), ist es schwer zu beurteilen, wer mehr für sein Geld bietet. Schließlich kann jede Komponente limitieren oder über Langlebigkeit entscheiden. Der eine bietet darüber hinaus länger Garantie, der andere den besseren Lüfter. So viele verschiedene Unterschiede kann man kaum einfließen lassen, ohne dass es hoch mathematisch wird, oder auf persönliche Präferenzen ankommt. Jedenfalls erfüllen die Linear Power alles notwendige, um definitiv nicht am unteren Rand der 800-1200W Klassen zu stehen. Dass die Marke Fortschritte gemacht hat, habe ich mit den Sicherungsfunktionen erörtert und durch active PFC wie teils schon 80Plus Gold begründet.


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (2. Juni 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist für jegliche Garantieanfragen in erster Linie der Händler verantwortlich ... das kann man rechtlich auch durchsetzen, vorallem innerhalb der gesetzlichen 2 Jahre ... nach dieser Zeit würde ich mich auch immer direkt an den Hersteller wenden ...
> 
> Um mal beim Beispiel Seasonic zu bleiben, der Support ist zwar nur per Mail und in englischer Sprache aber hey es kommt zügig Antwort und die kümmern sich echt gut ... (Abholung, 2 Wochen RMA Zeit etc.)



Soweit ich gehört habe, ist Xilence ebenfalls recht fix und auch kulant. Bei einem Bekannten wurde ein Netzteil ausgetauscht, was 2 Monate über der Garantie war. Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass Jet und damit auch ein Großhändler hinter Xilence steht.

Auch sollte man nicht vergessen, dass hierzulande durchaus eine beachtliche Menge Menschen gibt, die kein Englisch verstehen. Vorwiegend natürlich ältere Menschen.

Ansonsten finde ich die Diskussion putzig... Payne taucht eh überall auf wo es was gegen Xilence zu meckern gibt. Am Anfang schreibt er noch selber "Wir reden hier nicht über die LPs", zieht diese dann aber etwas später dennoch in seiner Argumentionskette herbei. Schon lustig, wenn man anderen gehype unterstellt, aber selber nichts als Anti-Propaganda betreibt.

Faktisch ist die Sache doch ganz einfach... Xilence kriegt vermehrt in Testberichten Auszeichnungen, die PCGH tauscht ein Corsair gegen ein Xilence aus und positive Berichte aus der Userbase gibt es auch. Hier und da mag man über Preise streiten können und sicher gibt auch immer wieder Netzteile, die technisch noch etwas besser sind als das eine oder andere Xilence... aber trotzdem kann man Xilence inzwischen bedenkenlos kaufen. Was mich so nervt ist, dass wenns heißt es wird ein bequiet, CM oder Corsair gekauft keiner meckert, obwohl man da teilweise auch ganz klar abraten sollte. Da ist Xilence oftmals klar vorzuziehen... und obs 3 Euro mehr oder weniger kostet ist doch im Endeffekt total egal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2010)

Nö, Xilence kann man nicht bedenkenlos kaufen. Da haben sie mal ein Netzteil, das eben nicht kompletter Müll ist, weil sie billig was bei Enance eingekauft haben, aber deswegen kann man nicht auf die Masse schließen, die sie noch anbieten und darunter sind NTs, über die man lieber nicht reden soll.


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (2. Juni 2010)

Die Aussage ist falsch. Sie haben mittlerweile mindestens drei Serien, die man bedenkenlos kaufen kann. Nur bei den Gaming Dingern bin ich noch etwas skeptisch.


----------



## emre76 (2. Juni 2010)

Klasse Review !


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2010)

Mr-Abe-Simpson schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist falsch. Sie haben mittlerweile mindestens drei Serien, die man bedenkenlos kaufen kann. Nur bei den Gaming Dingern bin ich noch etwas skeptisch.


 
Und wenn schon, dafür sind sie zu teuer, also ist es völlig egal, ob sie mal knapp über LC-Power liegen, andere sind besser oder günstiger.


----------



## poiu (2. Juni 2010)

Mr-Abe-Simpson schrieb:
			
		

> aber trotzdem kann man Xilence inzwischen bedenkenlos kaufen.





			
				Mr-Abe-Simpson schrieb:
			
		

> Sie haben mittlerweile mindestens drei Serien, die man bedenkenlos kaufen kann.



ja was denn nun?



> , CM oder Corsair gekauft keiner meckert, obwohl man da teilweise auch ganz klar abraten sollte.



CM hat auch gülle im Programm keine frage, aber COrsair ist durchwegs brauchbar selbst das schlechteste Corsair ist immer noch besser als die billigen Redwing!


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2010)

Bei Cooler Master ist doch derzeit nur die von Enhance gefertigte Silent Pro was, das man kaufen kann, richtig?
(jetzt ausgenommen das 850 Watt Modell, das von einem anderen kommt, wobei mich dann interessiert, wieso es auch ein Silent Pro ist)


----------



## soulpain (2. Juni 2010)

> Da haben sie mal ein Netzteil, das eben nicht kompletter Müll ist, weil  sie billig was bei Enance eingekauft haben



Das ist der Punkt, der die Sache doch so komplex macht. Es gibt dutzende Marken, die bei neuen Serien oder sogar innerhalb der selben Baureihe den Hersteller oder die Plattforum und Bestückung wechseln. Dementsprechend kann man nur bei den Herstellern selbst in etwa abschätzen, was auf einen zukommt. Obwohl auch hier die range oft breit gefächert ist. Bei allen anderen Anbietern ohne Fabrik wird man immer mal Netzteile dabei haben, die in ihrer Qualität schwanken. Wie gesagt verkaufen auch viele Unternehmen billigste Netzteile, etwa am chinesischen Markt und in Massen, die die ihrer A-Marken weit übersteigen. Es gibt verschiedene Tendenzen, in die sich bei der Entwicklung abzeichnen und die zeigen, dass Namen wie Xilence oder LC Power verstärkt auf Dinge wie Sicherheit achten. D.h. nicht, dass es Spitzenprodukte sind, aber rein objektiv betrachtet haben sie sich in der letzten Zeit verbessert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2010)

Ich finde jetzt nicht, dass sie sich großartig verbessert haben.
Wenn sie mal ein brauchbares Produkt in den Reihen haben, dann kostet es praktisch genauso viel oder sogar mehr als die wirklich besseren Geräte anderer Anbieter oder sie haben ein altes Design aufgeblasen und verkaufen das.
Besser sehe ich da nicht, sorry.


----------



## poiu (2. Juni 2010)

korrektur die Real Power made by Acbel sind zwar nicht toll, aber ich würde diese immer noch jedem billigen Redwing vorziehen 

@Soulpian objektiv betrachtet hast du recht, XIlence hat sich verbessert, aber es ist ja nicht so das die anderen Stagnieren. Was ich damit sagen will die Xlence & Co sind heute besser als vor 5 Jahren, das gleiche gilt aber auch für die Marken NTs


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (2. Juni 2010)

Auch da widerspreche ich vehement. Es gibt durchaus Marken, die sich zum negativen hin entwickelt haben. Der einzige wirklich richtig konstante Hersteller ist meiner Ansicht nach Enermax. Allerdings bezahlt man da die Qualität auch ganz klar.

Ich finde es jedenfalls befremdlich, dass man auf einer Firma, die wenigstens mit einem halben Fuß in Deutschland steht, so unnötig rumhackt, während teilweise sogar schlechtere Produkte in den Himmel gelobt werden.


----------



## Erzbaron (2. Juni 2010)

Mr-Abe-Simpson schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist falsch. Sie haben mittlerweile mindestens drei Serien, die man bedenkenlos kaufen kann. Nur bei den Gaming Dingern bin ich noch etwas skeptisch.


 
Xilence hat 3 Serien die man bedenkenlos kaufen kann? Kannst du die 3 denn auch nennen?

Die Linear Power sind brauchbar, das hatten wir ja schon klargestellt  und der Rest?

Was Coolermaster angeht kann man wirklich nur die Silent Pro Serie kaufen, die Real und extreme Power sind Mist und die neuen GX stehen den beiden "alten" Serien auch kaum in etwas nach 

Was die Silent Pro Reihe angeht, bis 700W ist es ja Enhance und die "großen" sind von FSP (Epsilon) ... ebenfalls noch ok wenn auch angestaubt (Info @ Quanti)

Bedenkenlos nur nach dem Markennamen kann man am Netzteilmarkt sowieso nix kaufen ... kein Name steht für das jeweilige nonplusultra, entweder stimmt die Leistung nicht oder der Preis ... ok und im Extremfalle beides 

Ich habe es auch schon häufiger geschrieben, weder Xilence noch LC oder sonstige verbessern sich wirklich, diese Unternehmen richten ihre Produkte nach der Nachfrage aus und immer mehr potienzielle Käufer beschäftigen sich auch mit dem Netzteil ... und hey, sind wir doch mal ehrlich, der ahnungslose Käufer der weiss das "gute" Netzteile teuer sind weils so in der Computer Bild stand kauft im Zweifelsfalle auch ein teures LC oder Xilence ... 

edit:
@ Mr-Abe-Simpson

Welche "schlechteren" Produkte werden denn hier in den Himmel gelobt? Und nur weil Xilence bzw. Jet-Computer ein Büro in Deutschland hat wird es nicht bevorzugt, so neutral sollte man schon noch sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2010)

Mr-Abe-Simpson schrieb:


> Auch da widerspreche ich vehement. Es gibt durchaus Marken, die sich zum negativen hin entwickelt haben. Der einzige wirklich richtig konstante Hersteller ist meiner Ansicht nach Enermax. Allerdings bezahlt man da die Qualität auch ganz klar.


 
Nun ja, Enermax baut auch nur für sich selbst, die kaufen nichts ein, aber sie kaufen die Komponenten ein und da kann man auch mal Pech haben, denn auch Enermax unterliegt den Gesetzen des Marktes. Wenn man zu teuer ist, wird man nicht gekauft, egal wie gut man ist.



Mr-Abe-Simpson schrieb:


> Ich finde es jedenfalls befremdlich, dass man auf einer Firma, die wenigstens mit einem halben Fuß in Deutschland steht, so unnötig rumhackt, während teilweise sogar schlechtere Produkte in den Himmel gelobt werden.


 
Was hat denn der Standort mit einem Produkt zu tun.
Was nützt das, wenn sie in Deutschland sitzen, ihre Sachen aber in China zusammensuchen und dort bauen lassen. Was hat das mit einem Deutschen Standort zu tun?



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Was die Silent Pro Reihe angeht, bis 700W ist es ja Enhance und die "großen" sind von FSP (Epsilon) ... ebenfalls noch ok wenn auch angestaubt (Info @ Quanti)


 
Sowas meine ich auch gelsen zu haben, danke für die Info.



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Bedenkenlos nur nach dem Markennamen kann man am Netzteilmarkt sowieso nix kaufen ... kein Name steht für das jeweilige nonplusultra, entweder stimmt die Leistung nicht oder der Preis ... ok und im Extremfalle beides


 
Eben, die Anbieter bauen eben nicht selbst, sondern kaufen ein und mal kaufen sie gut ein, mal nicht.
Wie man bei Cooler Master sehen kann, die Silent Pro Serie ist gut, die neue GX nicht mehr so gut.


----------



## Erzbaron (2. Juni 2010)

Enermax beliefert mitlerweile auch andere  ... nämlich die Sapphire Produktpalette kommt aus dem Hause ...

Allerdings hat Enermax immernoch einen besonderen Status, die Jungs produzieren kaum für andere und alles was unterm Enermaxlabel verkauft wird stammt auch von Enermax  Wobei die sich mit der 82+ Serie zu lange auf ihrem Markennamen ausgeruht haben ... aber die 87+ Serie ist echt lecker ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Enermax beliefert mitlerweile auch andere  ... nämlich die Sapphire Produktpalette kommt aus dem Hause ...


 
Hast du mal einen Link?



Erzbaron schrieb:


> aber die 87+ Serie ist echt lecker ...


 
Jo, wie schon angesprochen, kostet eben auch und nur die wenigsten nehmen das, was teuer ist, eben weils teuer ist.
Schau mal hier rein. KLICK
Das kommt raus, wenn man bei Amazon "Netzteile" eingibt. 
750 Watt, klingt superfett, nur 35 Euro, das ist gekauft.


----------



## Erzbaron (2. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du mal einen Link?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich persönlich würde selbst für ein richtig gutes 500W Netzteil 200€ ausgeben .. aber damit bin ich wohl eher die Ausnahme 

Sapphire PurePSU 950W - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow!

Hier haste mal den Link ... in dem Test wird erwähnt das die Sapphire von Enermax kommen


----------



## poiu (2. Juni 2010)

Netzteile & USV/Netzteile Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

die sind alle von Enermax, 
Sapphire-Netzteil FirePSU 625 Watt im Test - sapphire

hier mehr tests:
Sapphire PurePSU 950W ATX 2.3 (SFI950AWT) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank, Leute.  

Ich nicht. 
200€ sind mir zuviel. Auch wenn ich ein Gold Netzteile bekomme und damit 20€ im Jahr Strom spare. 
Mein Gaming Rechner ist eh nicht mehr so oft an und mein Office System zieht nicht viel, kann mir also nicht vorstellen, dass das was bringt, wenn ich ein 250 Watt Gold Netzteil für 200€ kaufe. 

Obwohl ich mit meinem Dark Power Pro sehr zufrieden bin, würde ich heute den Netzteilmarkt genauer begutachten, wenn ich wieder ein neues kaufen müsste.


----------



## Erzbaron (2. Juni 2010)

Die 200€ wären für ein Netzteil nur meine Schmerzgrenze ... und das nur für ein Produkt welches mich absolut begeistert ... ansonsten kauf ich mir die Netzteile mit dem besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis  Nicht umsonst hab ich das CM Silent Pro ^^

Aber ein 500W 80plus Platin Netzteil wäre schon mal sowas von richtig lecker


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2010)

Aber was würde das kosten und lohnt sich das überhaupt?
Wie lange muss der Rechner dafür am Tag laufen und lässt man ihn dann nur deswegen so lange laufen, damit sich das teure Netzteil bezahlt macht?


----------



## Erzbaron (2. Juni 2010)

Ich vermute mal das 80plus Platin Netzteile in den nächsten Monaten eher nicht auf den Markt kommen werden ... langsam aber sicher setzen sich ja zur Zeit die Gold Netzteile durch ...

Aber son Platinnetzteil würde sicher locker 200€ kosten und vermutlich am Anfang nur in dicken Ausgangsleistungen verfügbar sein ... es wird also wohl noch ein wenig dauern ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2010)

Hmm, ein 1000 Watt Platin Netzteil für mein Office System....


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juni 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> und alles was unterm Enermaxlabel verkauft wird stammt auch von Enermax


Nein, Google Tomahawk.


Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal das 80plus Platin Netzteile in den nächsten Monaten eher nicht auf den Markt kommen werden ...


Platin ist Server/Workstation only, ergo tested @230VAC


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, ein 1000 Watt Platin Netzteil für mein Office System....



was nutzt, wenn die Effizienz unter 20% schlechter ist als bei einem guten, 10 Jahre altem Markengerät?!


----------



## Erzbaron (2. Juni 2010)

Meinst du diese hier Stefan??

Enermax Tomahawk 500 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

Von welchem Hersteller ist denn das wenn nicht von Enermax selbst??


----------



## Hilbert (2. Juni 2010)

Irgendwie wird vom Thema abgeschweift. Davon ab finde ich die Miesmacherei der Xilence Netzteile mittlerweile nicht nur unbegründet, sondern auch nervtötend. Habe nun schon desöfteren etwas darüber gelesen und die Meinungen gehen da sowas von weit auseinander. Habe für mich selbst schon mehrere Hersteller ausprobiert und war mit den meisten zufrieden - darunter eben auch Xilence.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juni 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Meinst du diese hier Stefan??
> Enermax Tomahawk 500 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


Yip


Erzbaron schrieb:


> Von welchem Hersteller ist denn das wenn nicht von Enermax selbst??


CWT


----------



## Erzbaron (2. Juni 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Yip
> 
> CWT


 
Hmm cool ... wieder was gelernt  Dank dir


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> was nutzt, wenn die Effizienz unter 20% schlechter ist als bei einem guten, 10 Jahre altem Markengerät?!


 
Ist aber kein Platin.


----------



## GxGamer (3. Juni 2010)

Update meinerseits im Startpost.


----------



## elB4sh0r3TTo (4. Juni 2010)

GxGamer erinnert mich gerade an das tatsächliche Topic! ^^ 

Also wenn man die Diskussion an dieser Stelle zusammenfasst, dann ist das Xilence (oder speziell dieses NT von Xilence) ein ordentliches und solides Gerät, dass lediglich etwas zu teuer angeboten wird. Darin scheinen sich alle einig zu sein, oder?

(Die Qualität irgendwelche Officeserien o.ä. wären gehören ja eigentlich nicht zum topic  )


----------



## Erzbaron (4. Juni 2010)

Das ist ja grad das Problem ... wenn es ein Enhance ist (was wohl nicht so ist) wäre es ein gutes und solides Netzteil ... ABER wenn es ein Andyson oder ähnliches ist dann sollte man sich mit Urteilen ersteinmal zurückhalten und das Ding auf Herz und Nieren testen ...

Optisch schaut es ja aus wie ein Enhance (CM Silent Pro / Sharkoon Rush Power) ... aber Stefan hat uns auf die Lötqualität der Platinen aufmerksam gemacht ... und ein Kontrollblick in mein Silent Pro bestätigt ihn das ein Enhance in dem Punkt anders ausschaut ... ich kann ja mal heute Abend ein paar Bilder vom Silent Pro M500 als Vergleich einstellen


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Juni 2010)

Brauchst du nicht, schau mal hier:
Cooler Master Silent Pro M 500 Watt | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests


----------



## soulpain (4. Juni 2010)

Wenn es nicht von Enhance ist, ist es jedenfalls eine verdammt gute Fälschung, oder jemand hat das PCB aufgekauft. Xilence nannte auf die schnelle nur den Hersteller vom PCB selbst. Jedenfalls habe ich mal mit einem Tagan verglichen. Sind einfach ziemlich viele Ähnlichkeiten. Die beiden leicht versetzten Phase- und Nullleiter. Die Position von Sicherungschip, Lüfteransschluss und Poti sind ähnlich. Sogar die Isolierung an der Gleichrichterbrücke und der Thermistor dahinter sind identsich. Teils stimmen sogar Markierungen, Positionen von Jumpern und dem Widerstand R67 überein. Sieht eben nur aus wie eine neue Revision mit Kabelmanagement, die in der nächst günstigeren Fabrik zusammengebaut wurde. Jedenfalls kann all das kein Zufall sein.

Kann man denn ein Bild von der Rückseite bekommen? Würde mich interessieren, ob da eine isolierte Drahtbrücke an der selben Stelle ist wie beim Tagan, oder überhaupt vorhanden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Juni 2010)

Ist wohl Sinn der Sache...
Andyson International Co., Ltd.
[Mini Review] Andyson F500M - Upping the Ante - www.hardwarezone.com.sg
Ultra X4 500 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## Einfachich (19. Juni 2010)

Durchweg gute BEWERTUNGEN !!!!
Habe Am Donnerstag bei Xilence Angerufen und genau das Netzteil Reklamiert am Freitag also gestern ist der MArketing Manager gekommmen hat eas abgeholt und genau das Gleiche da gelassen !!In Neu ...
habe es Verbaut und es ging auch Super an ...
Bei Runterfahren auch alles Super ....nur Springt es nicht mehr an nur der Lüfter des Nts läuft noch nicht aber das Systen geht ...Leuchtet nur kurz auf und ende ist.....:
Bei dem Nt was ich vorher hatte ....ging der Rechner nach dem Runterfahren wenigstens noch an auch wenn ich kein Bild bekommen habe er ging an und bei dem Jetzt geht es noch nichteinmal wieder an ....
Erst wenn ich das Nt Vollständig vom Saft nehme und den Netzschalter trenne und danach wieder reinstecke Springt mein Rechner wieder an ...
Das kann doch kein Zufall sein oder ???
System 
Amd PH x3 @ x4 @3,2GHZ bei 1.47 Vcore 
2 Xigmatek 80mm Lüfter
1 Xigmatek 120 mm Lüfter 
lüftersteuerung von Xigmatek 
DVD Rw Laufwerk 
Festplatte Sata von Hitachi 
Mainboard Biostar TA770 E3
3 GB Ram von NCP @ 1333 MHZ 
Point of View gtx 260 @ 691 MHZ 1150 Speicher 1450 Shadertakt ....
Also was los mit der kiste ....????


----------



## Erzbaron (19. Juni 2010)

Schalte den Rechner ersteinmal NICHT!!! mehr ein und besorg dir ein anderes Netzteil (kein Xilence) zum testen ... das klingt mir sehr hart nach einem Netzteildefekt ...


----------



## Einfachich (19. Juni 2010)

Der Lüfter Läuft ja nach .......
Also so um Abwärme heraus zu transpotieren und das so 5 Minuten ....
Erst wenn der Lüfter sich abschaltet ....
Geht der Rechner wieder an 
Das erwirkt man indem man einfach den Netzschalter ausmacht oder aber wartet bis der Lüfter fertig ist mit dem Abwärmetransport ....
Villt ne Art Schutzmechanismuss ----???


@ Stefan ..lass die Finger Schwingen ..^^
War ja schon mal Nett das extra ein Marketing Manager Rausgekommen ist ...gahahahahaaha


----------



## Erzbaron (19. Juni 2010)

Also ein normales 80plus Netzteil gibt schon so wenig Wärme ab das ein Lüfternachlaufen eigentlich völlig unnötig ist ... noch dazu lässt sich der Rechner während des Nachlaufens nicht einschalten?!? Ganz ehrlich, das kann nicht normal sein ... selbst für ein Xilence ...


----------



## Einfachich (19. Juni 2010)

Das Problem ist doch das es das 2te Neue Nt ist wo das der Fall ist und das in 2 Monaten genau das gleiche Nt und genau der Gleiche Hersteller ....
Und das doch wohl echt Übel oder nicht 
Entweder es ist wirklich so das man das ding nciht anmachen kann solange es im Nachlauf ist oder es ist das 2te hintereinader was nciht Normal ist ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juni 2010)

Dann tausch es noch mal um und sag dem Xilence Manager, dass er ein Antec True Power mitbringen soll.


----------



## Erzbaron (19. Juni 2010)

Einfachich schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch das es das 2te Neue Nt ist wo das der Fall ist und das in 2 Monaten genau das gleiche Nt und genau der Gleiche Hersteller ....
> Und das doch wohl echt Übel oder nicht
> Entweder es ist wirklich so das man das ding nciht anmachen kann solange es im Nachlauf ist oder es ist das 2te hintereinader was nciht Normal ist ^^


 

Da gibts ne ganz einfache Lösung ... das alte Xilence in den Müll und ein vernünftiges Netzteil kaufen  (ist auch die gesündeste Lösung ^^)

Edit: Natürlich nur wegen Kopfzerbrechen und Genervt sein wegen dem Netzteil ... sonst heisst es wieder ich rede grundlos Hersteller schlecht ...


----------



## Einfachich (20. Juni 2010)

Es ist schlecht ..!!!! kannst du ruhig schreiben ....
JA ich sag zu Ihm er soll ein Antec mitbringen mal schauen was er sagt ....melde mich deswegen Montag der ist am We nicht erreichbar !

Schönen Sontnag euch


----------



## Erzbaron (20. Juni 2010)

Kontakte doch mal den Händler wo du es gekauft hast ... vielleicht bekommste dein Geld zurück  achja und wenn dir der Xilence Typ ein XQ Rev. 2 aufquatschen will ... lass es ...


----------



## poiu (20. Juni 2010)

@Erzbaron wieso Oo die sind doch so toll


----------



## Erzbaron (20. Juni 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> @Erzbaron wieso Oo die sind doch so toll


 
 

am besten den ganzen Thread von vorne durchblättern


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juni 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> achja und wenn dir der Xilence Typ ein XQ Rev. 2 aufquatschen will ... lass es ...


Naja, High Power sollt scho besser denn Andyson sein...

Allerdings machen die auch sowas, wozu ich wohl nichts sagen muss...
Fands schon beim BQT Straight E7 schlimm, aber da ists besser gelöst als hier...


----------



## Systemcrash (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

hat denn einer hier das SPS-XP550 noch im Einsatz?

Suche ein NT, das bezahlbar bist, eigentlich würde mir ein 400W locker reichen, aber 8x SATA und 6x IDE gibts erst in höheren Leistungsklassen


----------



## Philipus II (14. Februar 2011)

Ich würde eher was anderes kaufen. Gegen die Steckerknappheit gibts Adapter.


----------



## Systemcrash (14. Februar 2011)

Genau das mit den Adaptern will ich nicht mehr, zuviele Probleme, zumindest bei mir da ich öfters bastele und der PC immer offen ist. Komm ich da irgendwo dagegen, läuft beim nächsten Start wieder mal eine andere HDD nicht an.

Danke für die Auskunft, also wirds ein anderes NT. Ich schau mich mal nach einen passenden Thread um


----------



## JoshuaNRW (19. August 2011)

Ich habe das XP550 seit November 2010 im Einsatz, AMD x6 1090T @ 4,1Ghz, 8GB DDR 1333Mhz, GeforceGTX 580, 2x 2TB HDD Raid, 1x 1GB HDD.

bisher kann ich nicht negatives zu diesem Netzteil sagen. Läuft alles stabil und ohne Probleme.
Mag sein das viele auf Markennetzteile stehen, mag sein das Xilence schlechte Netzteile eingekauft hat aber in meinem Fall kann ich nur sagen: "Alles so wie es sein soll" !
Da ich das NT für 39,95 Neu erstanden hatte empfinde ich es als Schnäppchen und Glück das es so gut und ohne Probs läuft, genau so wie mein altes OCZ 500W NT.
Empfehlen will ich nichts aber abraten kann ich auch nicht.

In dem Sinne, eine Meinung von vielen.


----------



## watercooled (19. August 2011)

Das das Netzteil mit einer 580 fertig wird  

@GxGamer: Der Link zur Xilence Seite ist futsch


----------



## Frosdedje (19. August 2011)

> Das das Netzteil mit einer 580 fertig wird


Das ist auch eines der aktuelleren Andyson-Modelle (F Series), die auch ihre Nennleistung schaffen,
aber die Lötqualität und Verhältnis aus +12V-Leitung kann besser sein d.h empfehlen kann amn die nicht wirklich.


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (23. August 2011)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Das ist auch eines der aktuelleren Andyson-Modelle (F Series), die auch ihre Nennleistung schaffen,
> aber die Lötqualität und Verhältnis aus +12V-Leitung kann besser sein d.h empfehlen kann amn die nicht wirklich.


 
Ja ich finds auch immer dramatisch, wenn da ein Lötpunkt nicht 100% akkurat gesetzt ist  Hast du dafür eigentlich auch eine Quelle? Bisher habe ich von den CS nämlich nur gutes gehört. Das 12V Argument ist halt wie immer nichtssagend, da es einfachmaltotalegal ist solange das Netzteil richtig dimensioniert ist und der Preisaspekt stimmt. Ich werd wohl wirklich nie verstehen, wieso Xilence von einigen immer schlecht geredet werden muss.


----------



## Kaktus (23. August 2011)

Ein 500W NT das 480W auf der 12V Leitung liefert ist eh Unsinn. Denn auch wenn es viele nicht wahr haben wollen, aber es gibt immer noch einige Komponenten die 3,3 und 5V Schienen benötigen, einschließlich der Grafikkarte  ZUgegeben, nicht großartig, aber bei einem System das 300W zieht sind das trotzdem mal gut und gerne 20-40W, je nach Zusatzkarten. Ergo, kann man die 12V Schiene gar nicht voll nutzen wenn man das NT auslasten will, was so oder so nicht gemacht werden soll... Stichwort Effizienz.


----------



## Philipus II (23. August 2011)

Xilence baut halt auch viele Gurken. In der Vergangenheit waren es aber noch mehr Gurken.
Die guten Serien sind aber absolut akzeptabel und wenn man sie gerade günstig bekommt einen Kauf Wert.


----------

